# How to Make The Ride Less Awkward.



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Whenever I pickup someone up I greet them and ask a question or two. If they don't seem to want to converse I'll just stop talking. And no talking during a 20-30 min ride with someone can get awkward quick. I leave the radio on about 3 so there's some noise. Don't know for sure but it seems like my lower ratings came from customers who I didn't have a lot of interaction with. Idk if is because they aren't in a good mood or what but my rating is dropping. Usually if a customer is around my age, 29, it's easier conversating with them and I feel they give me better ratings. I just feel that if it's awkward and I stop at more than 2 red lights I won't get a 5 rating. My rating is at 4.62 and I need to improve it immediately. Not sure what to do.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

4.62 means you're getting more 5 stars than 4 stars, on average. Sad that you have to worry about losing your job over that...


----------



## nvstor (Jun 5, 2015)

Awkward is in your head. You're making it awkward by thinking it's awkward. If you can tell the passenger doesn't want to interact, put the music at a reasonable level and just drive. Think about what you're going to eat for dinner and forget about the passenger until you reach your destination.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't converse much with UberX passengers. I get this feeling that the more I talk, the more they think I'm feeling them out for a tip. And people take UberX instead of Lyft because they're cheap and don't mind awkward silence. If they want a fun, friendly ride with candy, they take Lyft. And then they tip. As they should.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

I actually prefer my rider to just sit in the back quietly. That's usually the case and we ride with the radio on 5, that seem to be the perfect volume. But if they get in and start chatting I don't mind either. If a pair gets in, they don't even notice me lol. But im always courteous when they get in and out.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe try explaining the rating system and that you need a 4.7 to maintain your job so anything less than a 4 is a "fail" in Uber's eyes, as getting a 4 and 5 back to back each ride would mean you would be fired...


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> If they want a fun, friendly ride with candy, they take Lyft.


Or one of these


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If the van's a rockin don't come a knockin. Yeah I find if their heads down looking at their phone they don't need conversation my rating isnt much better

Eventually I'm going to have to go over to the office to talk to them and find out if there is anything I can do to get the rating up. Like is there some grievance I can file


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

William1964 said:


> If the van's a rockin don't come a knockin. Yeah I find if their heads down looking at their phone they don't need conversation my rating isnt much better
> 
> Eventually I'm going to have to go over to the office to talk to them and find out if there is anything I can do to get the rating up. Like is there some grievance I can file


Maybe try explaining the rating system and that you need a 4.7 to maintain your job so anything less than a 4 is a "fail" in Uber's eyes, as getting a 4 and 5 back to back each ride would mean you would be fired...


----------



## ashevillecabbie (Sep 4, 2015)

First, be comfortable and secure in your own being. Awkwardness is probably indeed in your own head. Not to sound too "cosmic", but just putting out a good relaxed vibe can make a difference.

Second, look for opportunities to have a quick humorous interaction in the last 5 minutes of the trip. I'm a cab driver not an uber so I don't have to worry about ratings, but I still like to end each trip on a positive note.

Examples:

Entering Biltmore Village Historic District after 20 minutes on the interstate, coming into town from the airport: "Hey, check it out, even the MacDonald's and the Starbuck's here look kind of quaint!" This is usually good for a chuckle.

Exiting the interstate on a weeknight, heading into downtown: "Wow, looks like another quiet night in Asheville!" (That might not sound like a funny line--but it's all in the delivery.)

On a weekend night before sundown: "Wow, they're out early tonight!"

After sundown: "Gotta love Asheville--looks like I'll be working late tonight..." (Again, it's all in the delivery.)

Your own lines will be specific to your locale. I'm sure there's lots of funny shit in Chicago!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

A cannibal ate a clown and said: "That one tasted funny"

A quick one liner will let you know the mood your pax is in... get a response and you're fine. Get a "hmph" and just shut up for the rest of the ride. Awkward is yours to own, not to share.


----------

